# A couple from the aquarium



## robbins.photo (Dec 15, 2016)

Not so sure about this one to be honest.  It's in that... ok, I like it but for some reason I really don't at the same time category:




DSC_9505 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr

Penguins really can move like greased lightning:




DSC_9349 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr

It's orange:




DSC_9359 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr

And of course, Jelly:




DSC_9424 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice set


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 15, 2016)

Really nice!  I really like the jellyfish.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 15, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set





Parker219 said:


> Really nice!  I really like the jellyfish.



Thanks - was nice to run through the aquarium, hadn't been in there in a while


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice set! Penguin is a cool shot.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 15, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set! Penguin is a cool shot.



I've found they are surprisingly hard to shoot underwater.  You can practically use a 1 second shutter speed for them on land even when they are at a "dead run" .. lol.. but dang they are quick once they hit the wet stuff.

Lot of fun though.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 15, 2016)

I like them but with the hammerhead, I would pull down the shadows to darken the water and burn it some too to make it pop a little more. I think it is a fine image, just my take on it.On the desktop not scaled down for post, some of that greenish blue is radiating around the torso and head


----------



## BillM (Dec 15, 2016)

Seriously Jelly of that Jelly !!!!!


Did someone say Jelly ? Now I have to make some toast


----------



## goooner (Dec 15, 2016)

Great set, fish are very tought (reflections, low light etc). The penguin shot is great as well, as you mentioned, quick buggers.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 15, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I like them but with the hammerhead, I would pull down the shadows to darken the water and burn it some too to make it pop a little more. I think it is a fine image, just my take on it.On the desktop not scaled down for post, some of that greenish blue is radiating around the torso and head
> 
> View attachment 131632



Thanks JC.. like I said, something about the image just bugs me.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 15, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I like them but with the hammerhead, I would pull down the shadows to darken the water and burn it some too to make it pop a little more. I think it is a fine image, just my take on it.On the desktop not scaled down for post, some of that greenish blue is radiating around the torso and head
> ...


I like them all, especially the shark. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 15, 2016)

Great set.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 15, 2016)

Especially like the jellyfish!


----------



## baturn (Dec 15, 2016)

All fine captures imho!


----------



## Peeb (Dec 15, 2016)

I know what you mean about the shark picture. It's quite good, but you wonder if it's just missing that little something.

 We already saw an outstanding example of changing things by darkening the background, so I thought I would go the opposite direction and see if I could lighten things just a bit.   I'm guessing that you were shooting your D600, as it is remarkable at capturing detail, and when I pulled out the shadows in the background, I was amazed at the detail.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 16, 2016)

Peeb said:


> I know what you mean about the shark picture. It's quite good, but you wonder if it's just missing that little something.
> 
> We already saw an outstanding example of changing things by darkening the background, so I thought I would go the opposite direction and see if I could lighten things just a bit.   I'm guessing that you were shooting your D600, as it is remarkable at capturing detail, and when I pulled out the shadows in the background, I was amazed at the detail.
> 
> View attachment 131651


Lol, have to print that and post it on my fridge. 

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Dec 16, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean about the shark picture. It's quite good, but you wonder if it's just missing that little something.
> ...


Whew!  That's a relief.  The thread went kinda radio-silent after my silly post and I feared I'd killed ANOTHER perfectly good thread.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 19, 2016)

We never see fish on here! Great set thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 19, 2016)

I like them all, especially the jelly. On the jelly I'd like to see the dark blue at the top extend to the bottom for greater contrast.  Sorta like what JC did with the shark.  The shots are all cool, but have that aquarium look, (at least to my eye).  You shots of from the zoo tend to make the viewer wonder if they were taken in the wild or in captivity.  The darkening of the background by JC makes it look more 'wild'.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 19, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I like them all, especially the jelly. On the jelly I'd like to see the dark blue at the top extend to the bottom for greater contrast.  Sorta like what JC did with the shark.  The shots are all cool, but have that aquarium look, (at least to my eye).  You shots of from the zoo tend to make the viewer wonder if they were taken in the wild or in captivity.  The darkening of the background by JC makes it look more 'wild'.


Thanks Gary, will give that a go.  The aquarium thing is still a bit out of my wheelhouse so any suggestions are always most welcome.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 19, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> We never see fish on here! Great set thanks for posting!!!


Thanks Fit.  Now that winter is here I'll probably be doing a lot more aquarium shooting.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 19, 2016)

As 'tis the season, I think Peeb should print, sign and gift the image to you.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 19, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> As 'tis the season, I think Peeb should print, sign and gift the image to you.



Lol.. Rainbow Shark.  Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 19, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Thanks Fit. Now that winter is here I'll probably be doing a lot more aquarium shooting.



I figured that was why. I never get to go to the zoo, but normally when I do it is in the middle of winter and freezing! And most of the exhibits are closed.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 19, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Fit. Now that winter is here I'll probably be doing a lot more aquarium shooting.
> ...



Henry Doorly is actually pretty good even in the winter.  You've got the cat complex so most of the big cats are still on display, the Desert Dome with a variety of critters there to shoot, the Lied Jungle and the Aquarium, plus they have this butterfly thing that I rarely if ever venture into but will probably put that on the list at some point.


----------

